# Swop new Super C bar bag for ......



## bobg (2 Aug 2007)

A Carradice saddlebag Barley/ Pendle/ Longflap etc ideally in similar condition.
It comes with the see through clip on map cover and the Klick fix bit attached to the bag but I dont have the bit that attaches to the bars. The're about a tenner from Carradice.
It cost me ( or rather my wife about £55 last Christmas. I just fitted it last week but its a bit big for what I need.

Bob

( NB IN case you're wondering I took it off, put the Klick fix bit on the drive behind the car, forgot it and ran over it later ... ( OK I'm a prat!)


----------

